# Grizzly 3616 Milling Machine with Bridgeport Speed Handle added



## coffmajt (Feb 13, 2014)

I wanted to add a speed handle without loosing the fine feed feature on this mill. The attached pictures show how this was done, using a piece of bar stock turned to fit into the existing quill feed but drilled so that the Bridgeport handle would fit onto it.  In order to use the new BP handle, I added some weld metal to each side so that I could drill a through hole in it. I made a new connecting bolt. new closure bolt, and the adapter piece.  Works like a charm. 
Photo 018 shows the weld metal add to the standard handle and the hole drilled through
Photo 010 shows the adapter bar stock piece set up on the rotary table in order to drill the 12 holes for the BP speed handle pin

Photo 1 shows the closure bolt mounted to the new speed handle to complete the job.
Photo 2 shows the new speed handle mounted and waiting on the closure bolt
Photo 3 shows the new handle on the mill waiting for the closure bolt
Photo 4 shows the body of the closure bolt after being drilled and tapped for a handle
Photo 5 is a closer view of the adapter piece installed into existing quill feed piece
Photo 6 shows the adapter piece with the modified  BP handle
Photo 7 shows the original quill feed piece after being drilled and tapped for the new adapter
Photo 8 shows the adapter piece set up on the rotary table 
Photo 9 is a close up of the extra weld added to the new BP speed handle to allow the hole to be drilled through


----------

